# I passed...



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

...a few cars on the highway on my way into work this morning. I was running late and needed to hurry it up.


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

NOT FUNNY

I was like, "If Vermont got theirs then I will probasbly get mine"

You got me


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2006)

some gas


----------



## SCPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Shut up. :lol:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

:banhim:


----------



## cement (Jun 14, 2006)

waived it toward VTEnviro :bow:


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

:rotfl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry, people have been playing that gag for a month, but this seemed like the right time to try it!


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

it definitely worked &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mcdunnk9 (Jun 14, 2006)

I could not take it - even though I figured that the results for MT would not be here yet - so I went home and checked the Mail. I Passed, I want this felling to last for the next few years. I compared my feeling of passing to when my children were born. I am on of those gruff, BIG ( 6' 1" and 280) Liver eatting, gun toten, elk killin bearded guys that never shows emotion well I am crying as I write this. I will lurk a little longer but wow IT IS over.

 :drunk:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

Montanna?

Anyways congrats, now I am afraid to go home &amp; check the mailbox.


----------



## mcdunnk9 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yep Montana


----------



## singlespeed (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats mcdunnk9 B)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

I almost went to grad school in Montana, if I wasn't living in Vermont, I'd be there I bet.

That's interesting. I figured FL is close to SC, they'd get them pretty quick after mailing. MT is way out there.

Congrats mcdunnk! You big galoot. No need to lurk, stick around and post.

Now I'm all mixed up. I was not sweating things much, figuring there'd be no way mine would be here today.

But if people in Montana are getting it, who knows...


----------



## mcdunnk9 (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I am off to celebrate - Katy bar the doors there will be dancin and general revelry.

Good luck to the rest of ya


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

pour out a 40 for us :drunk:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

^ I did an internship in Montana when I was in college. The 40s there sucked. All they had was like Bud Light and Coors Light and shit.

I went to college in the Bronx. They definitely rocked the 40 scene. I used to drink a couple 40s of Country Club with my buddy after fluid mech lab every week.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats man!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 2, 2007)

bump

One of the original false alarm threads.


----------

